# Roleplay partner(s)



## TheFurryGM (Aug 7, 2018)

Yo, I'm looking for 1, mayyybe 2 people who are interested in a roleplay. I prefer smaller groups, and I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for out of this. I do prefer sfw rp's, but _might_ be convinced to do something nsfw.

I currently have two character's I'd like to flesh out some more, and RPing as them, will certainly help me do so, plus it's just fun lol. If you're interested feel free to message me, and I'd be happy to brainstorm some ideas with you. I *much* prefer using discord, and longer replies ranging from 1-6 paragraphs long, and can do more if the rp interests me enough.

The two characters I'm currently interested to rp with is a male ferret/plant hybrid named Ve who has the ability to shift/augment plant life as well as some _minor_ powers to grow them. If you want more details on him here ya go, though his physical design has slightly changed since this post: forums.furaffinity.net: Ferret/plant Fursona

The other one is a female sugar glider/plant hybrid named Esmeralda who has the ability to control wind to a certain extent; furthering her abilities to glide, and has a steampunk aviator aesthetic going on. For more info on her, here ya go: forums.furaffinity.net: Sugar glider/plant hybrid


----------



## TheFurryGM (Aug 7, 2018)

Also before I forget to mention this, I am new to RPing; however, I've quickly come to enjoy it a lot more than I expected. I like to think that my writing is pretty strong, and I love character development in stories/RPs! This can be a short or long term thing if it's interesting enough and you wanna continue it


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey, if you use discord I'd like to try rping with you. We can brainstorm over ideas and I'm open to almost to anything you want to do. I also have a small group rp going but we're looking for new members to join in if that interests you.


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2018)

I’m interested if you’ll except me


----------



## TheFurryGM (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey, sorry for the delayed response to you guys. I sadly haven't had the time to RP as of late with things going on in my life. Mainly work and college, but it's been eating up all my spare time. If I get a chance to RP again I'll definitely hit you guys up to see if you're still down in the future! RPing is definitely something I wanna do again


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 11, 2018)

Well if you ever will be doing it again the remember about me. Both RP and ERP


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

I’m definitely interested


----------



## OneEdgeSword (Sep 11, 2018)

I would be interested trying this too, if you´re gonna rp


----------

